# Making a clear perspex/acrylic charity collection box.



## bluezephyr (15 Feb 2009)

I need some help.

On another forum we have been discussing fund raising for a Thailand based orphanage that relies heavily on charity.
An Idea that has come about is the useage of a Collection box located in a busy supermarket, It has to be maybe 500mm square and made of clear acrylic (my old school teacher once told me Perspex is a brand not the material :?: ).

The top must be lockable, A simple idea could be to rebate grooves near the top so it slides outwards and off. Simple hole in the top and top of the side to pass a padlock through.

I know there are some of you guys who use fancy programmes for designing, Would someone be able to quickly design like i just described up? A few dimensons, Features like a money slot carrying handles for the side (maybe rope handles with knots holding it from the inside like a wooden toybox) and basic (and simple) construction methods, Materials etc so it could be emailed/printed and presented to someone willing to make this box over there.



http://www.networkleeds.com/Publisher/Article.aspx?id=85915

This is the Orphanage.
Hope you can spare a bit of time as it will be appreciated, And a decent design made on a good programme will be clearer than anything i could draw up with my ruler and sketchpad.


----------

